
How to Write Funny - drm237
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=329
======
jacobolus
Was that supposed to be insightful? Do bitter and arrogant count as cylinders
of the blog post genre?

~~~
curi
Your comment is not bitter, arrogant, or whatever? It's nice and helpful?

------
run4yourlives
Where's a story down vote when you need one?

~~~
curi
On Reddit. Apparently it has resulted in a much better signal/noise ratio ;-)

~~~
run4yourlives
Touche.

Not that it solves the problem on this site though.

------
oditogre
I dunno. I don't think this guy has seen enough xkcd comics. Most easily meet
the 'bizarre' requirement. Quite a few, especially the ones with a 'love'
theme are cruel and / or naughty. They often involve 'in-jokes' that you'd
have to be a bit computer culture / scientifically inclined to get (either in
the comic itself or the tooltip) that qualify as clever, and nearly all of
them are clever in the sense presenting a common experience / situation of
fans of the comic and presenting it in a way that all will find funny.

~~~
curi
I enjoy most xkcd comics, but only find a few especially funny.

------
noonespecial
Oh no he dih-ent. Bustin on my man Randall...

And Jim Davis gets a pass??!

Where is the love?

------
stillmotion
I didn't learn anything out of that one.

~~~
curi
Well, don't brag about that. You could have learned not to click Matt Maroon
links, if you dislike his writing enough to complain.

